# I IV V chords



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I've finally been able to wrap my head around the whole 12 Bar Blues - I IV V chord progression. For the longest time I had some kind of mental block with that. I've never had a problem learning alot of songs by ear or with tab, but it feels like a whole new world has opened up now. 

I actually _understand_ the whole I IV V progression, and it feels good


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This is good. Congratulations. 

If you're interested in adding other chords, there's a great set of alternative 12 bar blues changes in a book called "Scales And Modes In The Beginning, Created Especially For Guitarists" by Ron Middlebrook.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Mooh,

I'll check that out, have you seen it in any stores like L&M or Mothers Music?

I'm also messing around with the blues scale right now, it's like a whole new world has opened up


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> I'm also messing around with the blues scale right now, it's like a whole new world has opened up


I remember when I finally got this sorted out (to the extent that I was/am able to) and I had the exactly the same feeling........ kksjur

It feels like a giant step forward.

So...what is next on your list?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

greco said:


> It feels like a giant step forward.
> 
> So...what is next on your list?
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,

Well I haven't thought that far ahead yet, lol. Gonna play with this for a little while, but understanding it has given me more confidence. I've gotta get the courage to get out there and start jamming with others, instead of playing at home solo. I've always been shy about playing in front of others. So I guess you could say that would be my next step.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> Thanks Mooh,
> 
> I'll check that out, have you seen it in any stores like L&M or Mothers Music?
> 
> I'm also messing around with the blues scale right now, it's like a whole new world has opened up


I don't recall where I got mine, but I've seen it in lots of stores, including L&M, Chapters, and elsewhere.

Look for a P.M.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> Well I haven't thought that far ahead yet, lol. Gonna play with this for a little while, but understanding it has given me more confidence. I've gotta get the courage to get out there and start jamming with others, instead of playing at home solo. I've always been shy about playing in front of others. So I guess you could say that would be my next step.


I have the chance to jam every Thursday night (virtually every week for several years now) with friends.
I can't always attend because of work demands....but I always enjoy jamming and always learn something and feel better about my playing at the end of the night. The laughs and the friendship make jamming all the more enjoyable....even when you have an "off" night. 

Something to relax you a bit and give you a laugh...... * "There are no wrong notes, just better ones"* (Mooh will likely faint when he reads that I told you that...it is an old saying which I'm sure he has known for years) 

Get out and jam...it will all feel "real" and like true "music" when you do. There will be moments (some long and some short duration) of pure magic when everything just comes together. 

Enjoy

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> * "There are no wrong notes, just better ones"* (Mooh will likely faint when he reads that I told you that...it is an old saying which I'm sure he has known for years)


LOL! Don't reveal the secret!

Some of the best notes are the accidentals and the unintendeds. They can be slurred (bent, hammered-on, pulled-off, slid) to other notes, used as grace notes, or let to stand on their own. Played with authority and attitude, a bad note becomes a *BAD* note. Played fast, a bad note is a *passing* note. It's only sound and won't hurt you. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> LOL! Don't reveal the secret!
> Peace, Mooh.


The other saying I like was from Rik Emmett* (*spelling?).

He spoke at a guitar clinic I attended and said (more or less) 

*"Just remember, you are likely only one fret away from the right note"*

...sigh of relief for me !!

Cheers

Dave


----------

